# URL Codes Non-Existant



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Sep 2016)

After numerous recent issues with my Desk-Top P, I bit the bullet, & bought a new Lap-Top instead

Unfortunately, my requests for Windows XP were basically laughed at...............so.............. I ended up with a H-P, running Windows 10

Still not sure I like it, but getting used to it
However some features bother me
I've managed to turn the 'touch-pad'/body mouse off & use an external mouse

The main issue, at the moment, is the inability to get a URL code
Such as, when I see a picture in 'Google-Images' & wish to use it to illustrate a point/fill in detail
When I right click,, whereas before I'd see _*properties*_ on WIndows 7, now there's something about details (&/or) source
On opening it, it just gives half a screen of computer code 'gibberish' (it is to me anyway)


Is there a simple way that a Techno-Luddite, like me can just get the URl?

Please, & thankyou!


----------



## fossyant (22 Sep 2016)

Should still be there for Win 10 - If I click say your avatar, I get a full list of options. Which browser are you using ?


----------



## Spinney (22 Sep 2016)

I'm running Windows 10 on a laptop.
I just googled for images of bikes, and right clicked, and got this:






Clicking 'copy image address' got me
[clicks paste on CC]

Ah - I see what you mean! About a zilliion lines of gobbledegook!

However you can just copy the image, or even do a screenshot (the PrtSc button allows you to select which bit of the screen).

Are either of those options any use?

(I think this should really be in the Cafe, as it isn't a problem with CycleChat)


----------



## r04DiE (22 Sep 2016)

fossyant said:


> Which browser are you using ?


^^This. I think its a browser issue.


----------



## steve50 (22 Sep 2016)

It's microsoft edge (the browser that comes with win 10) that is causing your problem, download and install mozilla firefox or opera and problem solved


----------



## jonny jeez (22 Sep 2016)

r04DiE said:


> ^^This. I think its a browser issue.


Its an Id10T fault.


----------



## fossyant (22 Sep 2016)

Edge is absolutely pants. I use firefox.


----------



## fossyant (22 Sep 2016)

I get 16 options if I right click on an image !


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Sep 2016)

Ought to have added, happens mainly via 'Bing' searches


----------



## EnPassant (22 Sep 2016)

Browser and possibly an element of search engine then, it's not the O/S per se. 
Use FF/Chrome/Opera etc. and google perhaps (other search engines are available.....)


----------



## r04DiE (22 Sep 2016)

EnPassant said:


> (other search engines are available.....)


I recommend DuckDuckGo. They don't track you.


----------



## r04DiE (22 Sep 2016)

FTFY


jonny jeez said:


> Its an Id10T browser fault.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Sep 2016)

jonny jeez said:


> Its an Id10T fault.


Thanks, I feel daft enough as it is


----------

